

On Reverse Engineering - RaSoJo
https://medium.com/anthropology-and-algorithms/on-reverse-engineering-d9f5bae87812

======
hnghng
I guess it always goes like this. -> "Really exciting" Because it is actually
something new and made by enthusiasts that dont know how to market and sell it
(-> Product Flops). -> "It doesn't do anything new" You say that because you
have actually seen it before, but a big player market this stolen idea to the
general public and finally profits from it.

